# hello i have a problem with usb mp3 player



## kyem (Dec 19, 2005)

i can not start.When i connect it to the computer it wtite me on the screen of the player "starting" and then turns off and the computer do not recognize it.It also do not turn on with the batteries and also writes "starting" onthe screen.If somebody has an idea if it is tech problem or i can can solve it with the help of software.if yes what program can help???
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

I would first remove the software you installed for your mp3 player via add/remove programs then reinstall it. post back.


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

HI All,
I have a similar problem to kyem. My PC will not recognise my MP3 player as an external drive. The display on the player shows the word 'starting...' and nothing else. The player wont turn off unless I remove the battery. When I insert the player into the USB port the PC makes a noise and the player is shown in device manager as a 'USB 2.0 (FS) ADFU device' Im running windows XP Home SP2. Any suggestions ?


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ greigd
Welcome to TSF :smile:
What brand is your player? Did you install the drivers and software first, before plugging in the drive? Many of these drives can only be accessed through their software...have you tried that? With the player not turning off unless you remove the battery may mean the player itself is bad.


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

please said:


> @ greigd
> Welcome to TSF :smile:
> What brand is your player? Did you install the drivers and software first, before plugging in the drive? Many of these drives can only be accessed through their software...have you tried that? With the player not turning off unless you remove the battery may mean the player itself is bad.


 HI Please,
Yes I installed the software first from the CD that came with the player. The player was a relative cheapy from eBay and I cant find any manufacturer information on the box :sad: 
The only thing that I can find which seems like it could help is a firmware upgrade. According to the instructions these upgrades have to be in the form .bin or .fw There is one .bin file on the CD but when I try and load it it comes up as an invalid file. I have tried un-installing and re-installing the software but it's still the same


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ greigd
Can you try this device on another system? Sounds like there was a reason they were selling it on ebay cheap. :sad:

The firmware upgrade probably won't help. I doubt it would be on the CD as the firmware would be on the player if it was available for CD mfr.

Try downloading everest or sandra from my sig and run them with the unit plugged in and see what they have to say about it...they might recognize its mfr or serial number.


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

I have made contact with the eBay seller, here is his reply: 

Hi,

Many thanks for your email and you probably deleted the initial or installation file 

My suggestion to deal with the problem are as follows:

http://www.langji-tech.com/member/22034/diy/software of mp3.exe

Please download file first.

At the first place,you should install the CD which we have sent you with the 

player into the CD-ROM.

Secondly,drag the attachment provided by us into the desktop.

Thirdly,plug the mp3 into the USB.

Furthermore,you'll see an icon like airplane ,then click it.

At last,follow the steps in the screen, put download file on the box in the screen.

Everything is ready now.Just enjoy your music.

Pls feel free to contact us if you have any question.

cheers chiao2005

This file appears to be a .exe. When I follow the instructions sent by the seller the player appears to be looking for a .bin or .fw file not an exe but I'm sure if I can get the exe file to load the player will work. Any suggestions as how to get the .exe to load on the player ? I have sent him another email but had no reply as yet.
Thanks in advance


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ greigd
When you download, save and run the .exe, winrar or winzip will unzip and extract a file...put this file on your desktop. This file has no extension under 'properties'(??)(.bin or .fw?). I think it is a .bin as when I open it in 'notepad' it has 'BIN' several times in the first few lines.

Try to folow their instructions..
1)put cd-rom into drive
2)unzip the file onto your desktop
3)plug in mp3 player
4)I guess they mean that an airlane icon will show up, click on it to start the install process.
5) when the program asks for the .bin or .fw file, point it to the desktop file with no extension. 

good luck and keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

Please
Thanks again for your help. I have tried to do as the instructions and you suggest. I click the airplane icon (looks more like the space shuttle to me  ) and I get an on screen message saying ' Now is recovering state Please select the firmware file for recovering' I click 'OK' to that and it brings me to the screen to select the file. I navigate to 'desktop' but the file is not showing and the box is only allowing me to look at files of type .bin or .fw I have carried out a search for *.bin on the desktop and there are only 2 files showing both of which are for webcam software. I'm stumped :4-dontkno


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ greigd
You can try to rename the 'mystery' file 'software for mp3' on your desktop with a .bin extension.

right-click on the file, choose 'rename' and add a ',bin' extension to the name and save. Then browse to it from the installation window...it should recognize it and hopefully work for you

kepp us posted with your progress


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

Please,
I couldn't believe it would be that simple... and it wasn't :wink: The renaming of the file did the trick and the software told me that the player had updated. The screen on the player still was blank so I decided to reboot the player. Now it does absolutely nothing !!  It will switch on now but the screen is blank with the exception of the backlight. I have tried to re-install the software and I'm now getting an error message that the removable disc requires formatting. When I try to format it I get a message saying the disc is write protected .. Any ideas ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ greigd
I looked at their website and found a .bin file for a player...LJ19B .bin file . I think this number is a firmware version (19) as your link was for version 20. So you might have the latest firmware version.

I do not know why your software isn't working now, but you could try to flash with the '19' version of firmware since it already comes in a .bin

You might also try to email them for support again and explain where you are now. 

Keep us posted with your progress


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi again Please,

At the risk of sounding like an idiot, what do you mean by 'flashing' ?


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

sorry...'flashing' means installing firmware...you are rewriting its flash memory.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ greigd
is there a 'hold' button on the device? That would 'write protect' the drive.


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

please said:


> @ greigd
> is there a 'hold' button on the device? That would 'write protect' the drive.


I have tried to flash the device but I keep getting the 'Please format the removable disc' scenario. I have tried to reformat with the hold switch both on and off with no success. There is now no way to get the data into the player, looks like its bin time (pun intended) I have emailed the seller asking for further information or a replacement. I will keep you informed.
Thanks for all your help


----------



## greigd (Dec 28, 2005)

A result !!

The seller has refunded me the balance in full :grin: 

I guess I'll just wait and buy an iPod instead

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## jegcrb (Jan 10, 2006)

*I lost 75% of original capacity on my usb mp3 player*

I formatted a 512mb KByte usb mp3 player because I couldn´t erase some files. And now its capacity is 128mb. Somebody knows how can I recover its full 512mb capacity? Thank you very much! email: [email protected]


----------



## appman27 (Jan 15, 2006)

I am also having this same problem. I bought a generic mp3 player that has 1 Gb of storage on it. The mp3 player told me in setting it had 1Gb. I hooked it up to my computer and it said I had 1Gb on it. Once I deleted something on it, my computer told me my mp3 player only had 243 Mb of memory on it. My wife's mp3 player, which is also new and similar to mine, is also doing the same thing. I have tried numerous searches on the internet to find the solution, and have not found much posted on this issue. Obliously there are numerous people having this problem, but there is not much information on the problem, and I have not seen anyone come up with the anwer to this problem yet. If you can help with this problem, I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome
you should have started your own thread so it will get the attention it deserves
1. Get the latest chipset drivers for your computer. This will ensure that you have the latest USB drivers installed. 

2. Get XP SP2 installed, as well as any other patches missing from your computer. Many a times SP2 and other patches include hardware compatibility updates


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

check this thread about formatting to repair your usb drive

thanks to *terrister* for digging up the thread


----------



## appman27 (Jan 15, 2006)

I already have service pack 2 and drivers installed, and when I already attempted to format the mp3 player. The problem with formatting it is that instead of formatting to the 1Gb of space my mp3 player can hold, it tries to only format to 243Mb, which is what Windows is saying have on the mp3 player, not what is actually there. I had attempted to format the mp3 player first and it dropped down my space from the 1Gb to the 243Mb. When I first started using the device everything worked great, I was able to add songs and there were no problems. When I removed a picture file that had came with my wife's mp3 player and a music file from my player was when windows starting saying that there was only 243Mb instead of the 1Gb. I checked the mp3 to see what it said and it still read there was 1Gb of space but that a huge portion of the space had been used up, even though I had not used very much space at all. I can format the drive, the problem is that it will reduce the size of the drive from it's original size down to what windows says is the size that is on the mp3 player. Any suggestions on what might be causing windows to read the drive with so little space, and how can I get windows to recognize the mp3 player with it's original size? Thanks


----------



## alexbassista (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 1GB mp3 and I have the same problem: winXP see only 492MB... pleace help!


----------

